
Technology from the perspective of the developing world - sighmon
https://digital.newint.com.au/issues/111/articles/2736?utm_source=D0FWzgRJqRywjTkrlFnFpA
======
sighmon
I'm constantly inspired by the resourcefulness of the developing world to find
solutions using just recycled materials.

